# Transfer Express Offers Names And Numbers Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Discover how easy it is to add names and numbers to uniforms and other apparel in a timely video from Transfer Express. You’ll get a quick intro to prespaced, custom screen printed Express Names and Easy Print Numbers. 

These give you the style and color flexibility you need, along with durability, and they heat apply in seconds. Check out the five font choices, three formats and 21 color options for Express Names. 

Then view the 50 Easy Print Numbers colors and learn about the grid pattern that allows easy alignment of double digits. Names are available in 1-inch, 2-inch, 2 ½-inch and 3-inch sizes, and numbers come in 4-, 6-, 8- and 10-inch sizes. 

Watch the video at https://transferexpress.com/education/resources/video/Up_GXRYbHag#videoanchor.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

